
Show HN: Subdomains that should be reserved in a multitenant app - nkkollaw
https://github.com/nkkollaw/reserved-subdomains
======
hawkice
Nice, but missing who knows how many. `developer` is on the list, but not
`dev`. Not sure how to avoid that kind of confusion systematically, but I
appreciate the attempt.

Honestly, this is essentially why I have no interest in letting third parties
dictate anything that shows up in DNS records. /slug/rest-of-url works great
for me -- I'd almost recommend a lot of developers see this _so that is
dissuades them from using dynamic subdomains_ more than recommending it as a
technical countermeasure.

~~~
nkkollaw
Yes, I've added a lot of them in the meantime (and added a validator written
in PHP).

I think it will be hard finding a list that makes sense for everybody. It's a
tricky problem.

------
ezekg
You know, I had a similar list for an API-based side business during
development. The closer I got to launch, the more I would add, until I finally
dropped support for subdomains and simply went with nested URLs. Is it less
pretty? Sure. But I've already made plans to use multiple sub domains for sub-
products that I wouldn't have put on that list.

~~~
nkkollaw
Definitely.

I was considering adding 2-letter language codes, and that list only is > 100
items.

I already thought about breaking up the list into multiple categories, I can
really see how it can get complicated (and ugly) pretty quickly.

A subdomain makes the app look a lot more trustworthy IMHO.

------
stephenr
Use the opposite: a yourservice.customerdomain.tld cname.

